# Wanting more knowledge



## Audiodreamer (Jan 11, 2009)

Good Sunday afternoon to all! I am on this quest to build my own speakers. I of course would be using the work of another. Before I actually start, I thought I might try to increase my knowledge just a bit. 

Can anyone make a recommendation on either of these books?

Ray Aldens Speaker Building 201, or Vance Dickasons Loudspeaker Design Cookbook.

Thanks Mike


----------



## Audiodreamer (Jan 11, 2009)

I am really surprised! I thought with all of the individuals building speakers, even if using another design, would want an attempt at the or some book knowledge along with the hands on.

Does this mean absolutely no one has read these books or any others on speaker/crossover design?


----------



## dcozzi (Nov 1, 2014)

I have not but have read your post and believe you deserve an answer.

I learned from the interwebs and speaker design software as well as people on websites.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I've done quite a few speaker builds, but usually from already tested builds rather than try my own so I have no experience with either book. sorry man


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Jul 11, 2009)

Get both.

They build on each other. Dickason's book gives you the basics. Alden's book gives you practical application of the information.

Doing this right means getting a good foundation on what really matters. The loudspeaker Cookbook is one of the best reads you will do in terms of basic useful and factual knowledge. The internet is unfortunately full of many partially thought ideas that are repeated over and over. Vances book is about as straight forward and well researched as it gets.

Ray Alden's book takes you from the foundation you get from learning and understanding the basics and gives you design ideas.

I have had both books for a very long time. The cook book since 1987. And Aldens since it came out. I think 1999.


----------



## hoovie87 (Aug 7, 2010)

Any book with basics will probably be very similar. The differences come after that into book as far as what you want to dive into

Regards, 
David

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II


----------

